# AC Compressor Failed



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The only real problem I remember with the early model year Cruze was that a rock would hit the condenser and lead to a loss of refrigerant. Later model years had a black plastic grill added to protect the tubes but leave the fins exposed.

I think a couple have had problems with expansion valve and/or sensors so the a/c couldn't run.

I also seem to remember a couple that had compressor clutch problems. I can't remember if they were successful in repairing the clutch instead of replacing the whole thing.

I'm a bit leery about the whole "not working" thing. It makes me think they don't know what is wrong. I would have expected something a little more detailed, such as locked up/frozen.


----------



## jwalsh1316 (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks for the comments - I am going to meet with another mechanic now who just looked at the car and will ask some more detailed questions. I know my clutch is not engaging but there is refrigerant in the system so they are saying its the compressor failing.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

This thread contains a photo of a failed clutch.


----------

